# Electrical Sub-Contractors Wanted - Cornwall



## Jose & Blackler LTD (Aug 14, 2012)

Jose & Blackler Ltd are an established family business based in Truro, Cornwall. We are rapidly expanding out electrical team and are looking for electrical sub-contractor for an immediete start. 

You MUST have a valid CSCS/ECS card for electrical installations. 

We are looking for people in the whole of Cornwall but as prority for West Cornwall inparticular. 

Pay - Negotable 

Please email - [email protected] your CV and a photocopy of your CSCS/ECS Card.


----------

